# October Acquisitions



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess I'm starting this one off with some pretty underwhelming stuff. In the mail, I received a package from Lands End and a package from Dann Online.

From Lands End I received a pair of long rise chinos. I was kind of disappointed that even their long rise traditional fit is still shorter in the crotch than what I'm used to from Bills or O'Connell's. They're also kind of large in the waist, I suppose due to vanity sizing or whatever. Oh well, I guess you get what you pay for.

From Dann I received a pair of Berle pumpkin orange chinos, which I've been trying to find for a while. For whatever reason Eddie Jacobs, my usual source for Berle, couldn't obtain them. These are a real disappointment as apparently Berle has changed their fit and really shortened the crotch. I had assumed they would fit like all of my previous Berle trousers, so I ordered them pre-cuffed and I doubt I will be able to return them.

I think my lesson is that I should just get all of my pants from SSEW from now on, as they will give me the generous 12" rise I want and all I have to do is ask.

On a brighter note, today Chris at J. Press finalized my order for a custom unconstructed sport jacket from Southwick.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing that new jacket, L! Please post pictures.

I haven't had the issues you describe with your LE trousers, but we are all different, literally, corporally. LE took some trial and error for me, but I found that their regular fit looks, on me, like a higher rise than the long rise version. The reason: The long-rise is offered only in even-numbered waist sizes, 34, 36, etc. I fall between 34 and 36. If I get the 34 in the long rise, the rise is great but the waist is tight; if I get the 36, the waist is much too loose, so much so that I get bunching with a belt, and without a belt, the trousers would easily fall down. 

However, a 35-inch waist in a regular fit gives me just enough ease that I can wear them at a reasonable rise without bunching and without tightness. 

Here's another wrinkle, though. What I've describe above applies only to LE dress pants, e.g., twills and wools. In their chinos, on me, the LE long-rise in a 34 is perfection.

Yet another wrinkle--LE doesn't offer all colors in the long-rise, whether dress twills, wools, or chinos. Fewer waist sizes, fewer colors. We all understand the reason. And still... .

And still... when all is said and done, I love LE trousers for what they are--affordable, relatively trad in their look, and something that seems to fit me well. 

What do I have to look forward to in acquisitions this month? Another couple of pairs of LE trousers--a houndstooth wool and a chestnut chino--and the dream of a Shetland from O'Connells. Oh, and a "deep red" Deansgate sack blazer courtesy TweedyDon.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not really that disappointed with the LE khakis. The fit is decent enough and I wasn't expecting to get Bills for $36. The fabric is a lot less stiff than what was at Sears, so maybe I was looking at a different pant, so that was a pleasant surprise. They're decent enough for the price and being readily available. I'm more pissed about the Berle, which were significantly more expensive. They do have some material in the crotch to let out, so I might be able to salvage them.

On a non-sartorial note, I picked this up:



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice pipe! And apologies for my rambling post. That's what happens after three beers and getting excited about trousers, in my house.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

L-feld said:


> I'm not really that disappointed with the LE khakis. The fit is decent enough and I wasn't expecting to get Bills for $36. The fabric is a lot less stiff than what was at Sears, so maybe I was looking at a different pant, so that was a pleasant surprise. They're decent enough for the price and being readily available. I'm more pissed about the Berle, which were significantly more expensive. They do have some material in the crotch to let out, so I might be able to salvage them.
> 
> On a non-sartorial note, I picked this up:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love Peterson, my first nice pipe was a Peterson 303 (p-lip) that I bought back in 2007- still one of my favorites


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

A beauty!



L-feld said:


> I'm not really that disappointed with the LE khakis. The fit is decent enough and I wasn't expecting to get Bills for $36. The fabric is a lot less stiff than what was at Sears, so maybe I was looking at a different pant, so that was a pleasant surprise. They're decent enough for the price and being readily available. I'm more pissed about the Berle, which were significantly more expensive. They do have some material in the crotch to let out, so I might be able to salvage them.
> 
> On a non-sartorial note, I picked this up:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I may get one of those. Even though I don't smoke, it sure would look nice in my tweed jacket pocket, and who knows--it could come in handy.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

L-feld said:


> On a brighter note, today Chris at J. Press finalized my order for a custom unconstructed sport jacket from Southwick.


I heard that Southwick has a new unstructured option (i thought it was for the Cambridge fit). I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

oxford cloth button down said:


> I heard that Southwick has a new unstructured option (i thought it was for the Cambridge fit). I can't wait to see it.


Hi, what does that mean? No padding and no darts - like a sack sport coat? Or more dramatic: no lining, no canvasing or fusing?


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

oxford cloth button down said:


> I heard that Southwick has a new unstructured option (i thought it was for the Cambridge fit). I can't wait to see it.


It's different than the Cambridge. It's a two button sack with french facing. It's marketed as "travel jacket," which must be some new industry buzzword, as that is how Empire markets their unconstructed, french faced sack.

Beyond that, I can't tell you much until it's actually made. The last jacket I got through them was a Douglas, which was a little more structured in the shoulders than I wanted.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

L-feld said:


> It's different than the Cambridge. It's a two button sack with french facing. It's marketed as "travel jacket," which must be some new industry buzzword, as that is how Empire markets their unconstructed, french faced sack.
> 
> Beyond that, I can't tell you much until it's actually made. The last jacket I got through them was a Douglas, which was a little more structured in the shoulders than I wanted.


Ah, that makes sense. O'Connells has one labeled a travel blazer: https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/O-Connell-s-Soft-Shouldered-Wool-Travel-Blazer-Blue.html

I was looking into some Southwick MTM options and one of the sales guys that I spoke to said they had an unstructured Cambridge model available. I thought it would make a good choice for a cord coat.

Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Ah, that makes sense. O'Connells has one labeled a travel blazer: https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/O-Connell-s-Soft-Shouldered-Wool-Travel-Blazer-Blue.html
> 
> I was looking into some Southwick MTM options and one of the sales guys that I spoke to said they had an unstructured Cambridge model available. I thought it would make a good choice for a cord coat.
> 
> Can't wait to see how it turns out!


Yup, that's the Empire model I used for the jacket I got at the beginning of the summer from Eddie Jacobs. It came out beautifully. I figured I would switch it up for the fall (or because I have lot's of leave to burn and I needed an excuse to go hang out in DC).

Incidentally, J. Press actually has one jacket in that Empire model, but they don't do MTM through Empire for whatever reason. https://www.jpressonline.com/pressidential-sport-coat-grey-with-blue-brown-pane/ Beautiful fabric, but not versatile enough for my needs right now.

Southwick may very well have other unstructured models. I suppose they are "travel" jackets because they take up less room without all the padding and interlining? Otherwise, no clue why they call them that.


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

^^I believe there is some history of calling unstructured jackets "travel jackets" - I vaguely remember companies like LL Bean and Orvis using that nomenclature in the past. I think maybe in the 80s and 90s an unstructured jacket was conceptually put in the category of something akin to a safari jacket, with the thinking it would be used by a modern man mostly for its pockets and for the fact it can stand up to the rigors of travel being that it's "not fancy". Although, those unstructured travel jackets of yore tended to be frumpy affairs.

In recent years, unstructured jackets have become a bit of a different animal - more a trendy and fashionable thing since they allowing a guy wear a jacket more casually and they have taken on a "cool" factor. I think using the term "travel jacket" is a bit of a throw back that no longer applies in the literal sense, though it may serve as a short cut for some older customers to recognize what kind of product it is.

Travel jackets of yore case in point:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

That's fascinating. Thanks for the info. If you come up with any more, please share!

I like unstructured jackets for both reasons. I think unstructured jackets can get a lot more wear because they read a little more casual and I love having the extra pockets. I broadly dislike stuffing my pants pockets full of stuff and I would much rather put my wallet and cell phone in the chest pockets of a jacket.

My general goal is to have a few jackets that are casual enough to wear anywhere without seeming pretentious and are comfortable and breathable enough that I never feel like I need to take them off.


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

L-feld said:


> My general goal is to have a few jackets that are casual enough to wear anywhere without seeming pretentious...


I agree that unstructured jackets are a great asset for today's casual world. I find that there are degrees of unstructured and that term can be somewhat loosely applied. The two main categories for me are (1) jackets that are unlined, have very light structure, and formed shoulders albeit not really padded and (2) jackets with a 100% unstructured shirt-shoulder, that's literally just the cotton or wool resting on your shoulder with nothing else supporting it.

I personally like jackets from both categories, but found it very hard finding one in category 2 that fits well. Part of that is because I need a Long and they tend to be alpha sized or atleast not offered in Longs (e.g., pretty sure Keydges are not offered in Long sizes). After many online buys and returns, I just recently bought one of these below, from this company Hugh and Crye. It definitely suffers a little from short jacket/high button trendyness syndrom, but it's doable for me. The saving grace is the belly area hangs pretty straight with more closed quarters, giving it a vaguely ivy/sack vibe (while still being darted and slim)....I think open quarters and pulling at the button on something like this would make it too trendy and vulgar for my taste.



https://www.hughandcrye.com/#!/t/product/blazers


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Alky - Good info, and I am in the same boat with #2. I need a short which isn't a challenge in the short fit world we live in, but to get the shoulders and chest right, forget it.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for posting this link, I REALLY like those and the price is not bad at all.



alkydrinker said:


> I agree that unstructured jackets are a great asset for today's casual world. I find that there are degrees of unstructured and that term can be somewhat loosely applied. The two main categories for me are (1) jackets that are unlined, have very light structure, and formed shoulders albeit not really padded and (2) jackets with a 100% unstructured shirt-shoulder, that's literally just the cotton or wool resting on your shoulder with nothing else supporting it.
> 
> I personally like jackets from both categories, but found it very hard finding one in category 2 that fits well. Part of that is because I need a Long and they tend to be alpha sized or atleast not offered in Longs (e.g., pretty sure Keydges are not offered in Long sizes). After many online buys and returns, I just recently bought one of these below, from this company Hugh and Crye. It definitely suffers a little from short jacket/high button trendyness syndrom, but it's doable for me. The saving grace is the belly area hangs pretty straight with more closed quarters, giving it a vaguely ivy/sack vibe (while still being darted and slim)....I think open quarters and pulling at the button on something like this would make it too trendy and vulgar for my taste.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

alkydrinker said:


> I agree that unstructured jackets are a great asset for today's casual world. I find that there are degrees of unstructured and that term can be somewhat loosely applied. The two main categories for me are (1) jackets that are unlined, have very light structure, and formed shoulders albeit not really padded and (2) jackets with a 100% unstructured shirt-shoulder, that's literally just the cotton or wool resting on your shoulder with nothing else supporting it.
> 
> I personally like jackets from both categories, but found it very hard finding one in category 2 that fits well. Part of that is because I need a Long and they tend to be alpha sized or atleast not offered in Longs (e.g., pretty sure Keydges are not offered in Long sizes). After many online buys and returns, I just recently bought one of these below, from this company Hugh and Crye. It definitely suffers a little from short jacket/high button trendyness syndrom, but it's doable for me. The saving grace is the belly area hangs pretty straight with more closed quarters, giving it a vaguely ivy/sack vibe (while still being darted and slim)....I think open quarters and pulling at the button on something like this would make it too trendy and vulgar for my taste.
> 
> https://www.hughandcrye.com/#!/t/product/blazers


Would you mind sharing your numerical jacket size and the size you bought? A picture of it being worn would be great too!


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

^^^Yeah, $195 is pretty competitive for something like this...I got lucky and hit a sale for $150 several weeks ago. I would say if you any doubt about their weird sizing, you should SIZE UP. I have the Tall/Athletic size...it is equal to a slim 42 Long. Based on their charts I was debating between Tall/Athletic and one size slimmer. However, there is no way I would want the jacket any slimmer.

Edit: Reuben, I just saw your post...so yeah, I am very much a middle-of-the-road 42 Long and the Tall/Athletic fits pretty well....it's slim-ish overall, but not restricting. I'll try to post a pic of myself with it on later.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on this Viyella. Of course it's still in the 70s here so it will be a few weeks before I'll be able to wear it.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

My Marshall's has been the gift that keeps on giving lately. Two RLPL ties:


Both are navy- the striped is repp, the pindot is satin


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

Below are a few shots of the Hugh and Crye Seneca unstructured blazer as requested.

I took some measurements, and it turns out the Tall/Athletic measures 23.5" chest, 19.5" shoulders, and 30.5" length (from bottom of collar). So, the chest and shoulders are right in line with what is expected from a size 42 jacket, but the length is skimpy for a "tall". Also, I think maybe the chest and shoulders wear/look a little slimmer than those measurements suggest...I suppose it's a flattering cut that contours on the body well.

Note that these jackets are cursed with functional buttons, making sleeve length alterations more difficult. There is also a line of visible straight stitching going around the sleeve about 1 inch up the sleeve, I guess to give a casual vibe (adding another complication for sleeve alterations). However, I did have my sleeves successfully shortened about .5" by my tailor. On a positive note, I will say that the lapel hugs my shirt collar really well, with no "collar gap"...which is a problem I've had when trying on other unstructured jackets.


----------



## Kendallroberts88 (Apr 25, 2015)

Vintage Cole Haan brown suede shoes: Background: An older gentleman whom I work with has more clothes and shoes than anyone I've personally met. After some months of talking to him about various generational styles etc, the topic of suede shoes came up and he mentioned a pair he bought years ago and he also mentioned that the shoes are only worn once every year or two (he's got at least 125 pairs of shoes each in boxes with trees and bags). I hounded him to death to sell me the shoes, trade me the shoes or just down right bless me with the shoes, he never budged, finally I thrifted a "meeting street" (Belk's private brand attempt at upscale menswear) and he fell in love with the jacket. It was a blue/gray with gray/taupe windowpaned design 52% silk 48% wool, so he finally made a deal my jacket for his shoes. I'm throughly pleased with the trade, for me suede shoes are a fall/winter shoe for my personal preference.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I am in love.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

(Photo not mine.) I also scored a pair of 1970s-vintage original Baby Advents to pair with my large Advents. I love Advent loudspeakers. I picked up the Babys for $50 yesterday in Goodwill--they work, sound lovely, and they have the original grill and Advent metal stickers--as well as the original paper that Advent used to staple to the back side.

I did a sound comparison between the large and the Babys. The large ones are definitely a bit louder, but the sound from both is incredibly alike.


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

L-Feld & OCBD -
Allen Edmonds also offers a Made in USA, french-faced, navy blue "travel blazer," advertised with soft shoulders. (on sale for $479)



I did get an AE jacket once through sierra trading post, I returned it after finding something else similar I liked better, but it had really nice soft shoulders.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

So... No love for Rowenta or Advent around here, eh.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Duvel said:


> So... No love for Rowenta or Advent around here, eh.


I missed both of those. No stereo knowledge (housemates had a great one, made me appreciate our thick walls and forgiving neighbors), but I'm using a similar Rowenta and it's fantastic, though yours is a cooler color.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

I treated myself to some neckwear that was on sale at my local BB factory store.

The Head of the Charles tie was a really exciting find as I've never seen them sold outside of the event itself, which is coming up in just a couple weeks time. 

The middle two ties are wool, and I really like the colors for fall.

The far left is a Golden Fleece tie in Prince of Wales check, I have a second one currently for sale in the exchange.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> I treated myself to some neckwear that was on sale at my local BB factory store.
> 
> The Head of the Charles tie was a really exciting find as I've never seen them sold outside of the event itself, which is coming up in just a couple weeks time.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Interestingly, I have the same HOCR tie in burgundy that I bought at a marshalls here in Houston about 6 months ago- there were 4 or 5 when I bought it. Kind of odd I thought.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Adoucett, great score - all four look really nice. I love wool ties for the fall and winter as they feel right to me both for the season and with the heavier sweaters and jackets I wear. The Prince of Wales check looks like it is wool or wool/silk blend - is it?


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> Adoucett, great score - all four look really nice. I love wool ties for the fall and winter as they feel right to me both for the season and with the heavier sweaters and jackets I wear. The Prince of Wales check looks like it is wool or wool/silk blend - is it?


Thank you Fading Fast,

The Prince of Wales is a blend, I think something like 70/30. Incredibly soft with a nice hand!

If I had more _funds_ at my disposal, I would have picked up even more, but there are other purchases I must prioritize over ties!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Vans from J.Crew, washed canvas. My second pair of Vans and I'm becoming hooked. Love the Trad style and they are very comfortable. (J.Crew cords and Smartwool socks).


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Fading Fast said:


> Vans from J.Crew, washed canvas. My second pair of Vans and I'm becoming hooked. Love the Trad style and they are very comfortable. (J.Crew cords and Smartwool socks).


I love my white Vans, but I've really been looking at some gray ones- these look great!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I love my white Vans, but I've really been looking at some gray ones- these look great!


Funny, my first ones were white (the classic "off" white) and, like you, wanted grey for a second pair. Keep an eye out for a sale at J.Crew as they do it regularly and you'll grab them 25% off like I did.


----------



## chosenhandle (Aug 8, 2015)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this Viyella. Of course it's still in the 70s here so it will be a few weeks before I'll be able to wear it.


I purchased my first Viyella in early Sept. and have just about baked to death every time I put it on. That is one warm shirt! Good thing I live in Minnesota, it will come in handy in a few months..or days, who knows.


----------



## chosenhandle (Aug 8, 2015)

Duvel said:


> I am in love.


is that a space ship? sure has a low drag coefficient!


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

I needed (well...wanted) a few new blazers:










Also awaiting a couple of Harris Tweeds blazers. Pics up when they arrive.

One can never have too many shirts.

Justifying this all as a birthday treat to myself. :great:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nope. It is the famous and wonderul Roweta model 9280, probably the best damned iron an apparel afficionado can buy.

https://www.consumerreports.org/cro...erview/rowenta-steamforce-dw9280-99052264.htm



chosenhandle said:


> is that a space ship? sure has a low drag coefficient!


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Among my thrifting finds, I picked up this lovely cherry red or light burgundy briefcase, by Gianfranco Novi, of Florence.
Not pristine, but with a nice patina.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Couple pickups, took advantage of the 3/65% off sale at JAB:


Brooks "Country Club" horsebit tie and Mont Blanc Individuel (not really trad, but fantastic scent, if anyone is in to colognes):


and, just because I wanted some, NB 993 fratbalances:


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

I think I'm fairly well set for cooler weathers after my latest round of acquisitions, entirely funded from consigning the culls from a closet purge. First are four cold-weather jackets, leading with the two 100% cashmere:



















Then Harris tweed:










and lastly a patch-pocket 3/2 corduroy sack from Brooks Brothers:










Next a couple nice pairs of boots:



















And lastly, a bit out of season and a bit of a risk in sizing, are these navy suede Carmina pennies. They're a half-size smaller than what I normally wear, but reviews say the Xim last runs a little large and handsewns fit a bit more tightly and stretch more than your average GYW shoe. Plus the seller takes returns, I've really been itching for a pair of navy suede loafers, and the price was irresistible:


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Rube - that first jacket and those suede loafers are stunning.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

L-feld said:


> Rube - that first jacket and those suede loafers are stunning.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed the loafers work out. Already had a pair of navy suede AE cavannaugh 2nds fall through on me when I didn't size correctly, and while club monacco has navy suede patriots in stock, I wanted something just a smidge more casual than a welted pinchpenny though not quite as full-bore casual as a chunky beetroll. I also couldn't quite bring myself to spend anywhere near full-price on such a frivolous shoe. These were $200 and the only reason I even stretched that far was that I could justify them as paid for by and a reward for trimming down my closet (and consequently, trimming down my waistline about a year ago).

The hard part is still ahead, however. I have to decide what gets pulled to make room for these guys . . .


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Reuben said:


> Fingers crossed the loafers work out. Already had a pair of navy suede AE cavannaugh 2nds fall through on me when I didn't size correctly, and while club monacco has navy suede patriots in stock, I wanted something just a smidge more casual than a welted pinchpenny though not quite as full-bore casual as a chunky beetroll. I also couldn't quite bring myself to spend anywhere near full-price on such a frivolous shoe. These were $200 and the only reason I even stretched that far was that I could justify them as paid for by and a reward for trimming down my closet (and consequently, trimming down my waistline about a year ago).
> 
> The hard part is still ahead, however. I have to decide what gets pulled to make room for these guys . . .


I've had a really tough time with the Cavanaughs. I was never able to figure out a size that worked, plus the soles are stiff, which just makes the heels slip even more.

I have a pair of royal blue suede Sebagos that I've gotten lot's of wear from over the past two years, but I'm not in love with the beef rolls.

Those Carminas have a great Santoni-ish look, not quite flat strap, not quite beef roll, fold-over stitch on the plug. Like a Penny Loafer and a Bit Loafer had a child.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

L-feld said:


> I've had a really tough time with the Cavanaughs. I was never able to figure out a size that worked, plus the soles are stiff, which just makes the heels slip even more.
> 
> I have a pair of royal blue suede Sebagos that I've gotten lot's of wear from over the past two years, but I'm not in love with the beef rolls.
> 
> ...


I've come to feel the same way about beetrolls, they don't really have the flexibility of a good pinchpenny. They're at or just above the formality of a ranger mocs in my mind and I'd rather wear the rangers. I can go out for a hike in the rangers, even been out on a few jogs in them.

I considered buying a pair of cheap navy suede loafers, but I could never find a pair that I liked. They were always a few shades lighter than navy, with white/colorful contrast stitching and a natural leather or red gum sole. I wanted something darker, a true navy suede with tonal or subtly contrasting stitching and a dark sole. Plus I've been kinda spoiled by my other shoes at this point. A cheap loafer, likely with a synthetic insole, canvas liner, and/or stiff leather just wouldn't be as comfortable as my other shoes, so it wouldn't get worn as much.

What'd you think of AE's Sea Island webgem? I was sorely tempted by the tan and brown options, they looked like the perfect unstructured, lightweight, slipper-ish summer shoe.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

They were borderline for me. I had ordered a pair of blue suede Concord Ave loafers, which were similarly constructed, and they were flexible in the way I wanted a loafer to be, but they were almost too floppy for me. I need something flexible, but still supportive.

The Sebagos work for me because they have room for orthotics, but are otherwise very lightly constructed. The only AE loafers I've really found comfortable are the Italians, which are sturdy, but flexible.

i've also done well with Rancourt. I probably just need to bite the bullet and limit myself to buying customs from Rancourt or higher end Italian loafers and reserve AE and Alden for heavier lace ups.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Your pictures are really great. I would have assumed stock but even that would not blend as well with borders. Whatever you are doing keep it up and if I ever decide to open an EBAY store, I am heading your way for advice. Only Brianpore on TOF is better when he does his 360 degree photos.



g3org3y said:


> I needed (well...wanted) a few new blazers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I didn't care for the fit of my Harris Tweed Jacket, so today I found a Corbin 38-R Grey Herringbone is a great pattern.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

How many watts?



Duvel said:


> I am in love.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

How many watts?



Duvel said:


> (Photo not mine.) I also scored a pair of 1970s-vintage original Baby Advents to pair with my large Advents. I love Advent loudspeakers. I picked up the Babys for $50 yesterday in Goodwill--they work, sound lovely, and they have the original grill and Advent metal stickers--as well as the original paper that Advent used to staple to the back side.
> 
> I did a sound comparison between the large and the Babys. The large ones are definitely a bit louder, but the sound from both is incredibly alike.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> How many watts?


Back in the day (mid-70s) when I shopped speakers a lot, I was told the 3s could handle up to around 100 wpc. I'm not sure I believe that, but then again, I'm not much of an audio techie.

My guess is they're not all that efficient.

I run these and my Large Advents from a Yamaha CR620 Receiver and I don't hear any distortion, bottoming out, etc. Then again, I don't play my music at foundation shattering volumes either.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Woofa said:


> Your pictures are really great. I would have assumed stock but even that would not blend as well with borders. Whatever you are doing keep it up and if I ever decide to open an EBAY store, I am heading your way for advice. Only Brianpore on TOF is better when he does his 360 degree photos.


Not my photos! Hotlinked from the vendor'ssite (apart from the first which I had to rehost on photobucket).


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Today's loot: 

1, A Royal Scot Lowland Coat (waxed) (made in Scotland)

2, an LL Bean Heritage Sweater, Irish Fisherman's Crewneck

3. a steel-grey London Fog single-breasted raincoat


Early winter, come on... give me your best shot.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

Today's thrifting has brought in some good things:







[/URL][/IMG] J Crew Madras shorts, totally worth it for less than $3;







[/URL][/IMG] lucky jeans in extremely good condition







[/URL][/IMG]A pair of chocolate cords from LL Bean







[/URL][/IMG] A vintage flannel 2 button sack form local menswear store







[/URL][/IMG] Last but certainly not least, a pair of vintage Nettleton gunboats.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I went shopping for a few things and I bought 1 pair of Beverly Hills Polo Club lounge pants


Beverly Hills Polo Club shirt


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Alas, I violated my self imposed shopping hiatus, to purchase two BB woven cotton, D-Ring belts; one in a navy and red pattern and the second in a navy and green pattern. Originally priced at $50, I picked them up for a pittance at $9.73 apiece...and they should be suitable for a more tropical wardrobe!


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Duvel said:


> Today's loot:
> 
> 1, A Royal Scot Lowland Coat (waxed) (made in Scotland)
> 
> ...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

*1. *Similar to Barbour, slightly bigger fit overall, in my estimation. I'll work on some pics. Rain expected next week, so maybe some in the wild shots.

2. Loden, although I wouldn't mind the natural. And yes, worth every penny, imho. Hefty and well-made, and so warm you feel like you're wearing a furnace.



Woofa said:


> Duvel said:
> 
> 
> > Today's loot:
> ...


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

For my Birthday last week, my girlfriend bought this pretty little thing from pre-lobotomy A&F.


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

I couldn't help myself.......










Abraham Moon Donegal tweed flat cap by Barbour


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Hadn't seen anything like this before, and it was cheap enough that I figured I could find a way to work it into outfits. A BB Country Club 70/30 silk/cotton long sleeve polo sweater:


smoked pearl MOP buttons:


as an aside, I've really grown to like a lot of the BBCC stuff- good fabrics and overall construction


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm forgoing the BB sale this time around, instead keeping sights (and funds!) set on an O'Connell's sweater and perhaps a J. Press shirt or two.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

From the BB 30% off sale, I ordered a Filson tote for $98 and a couple pinpoint button-downs for $49 apiece. Free 2-day shipping with Shoprunner.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF,

That's a great polo sweater - the materials, stitching and style make it a very refined garment that, IMHO, would look great with dress pants (light grey, cotton and flax or linen ones) or very tailored summer chinos as a way to be more dressed up than just khakis and a polo shirt, but not full on tie, etc. 

The key - and you are great at this - is getting the "weight" of the materials in the outfit to harmonize. If I'm seeing it right (and my monitor hacks up a piece of lung every morning when I fire up the computer, so who knows), it looks - and the materials sound - summer weight which is why I suggested refined summer weight pants. And I would lean toward a dress belt and dress shoes or refined loafers. 

But what do I - and my 15 inch sputtering monitor really know - enjoy, it's a beautiful garment.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just ordered another BB 133Q from the BB corporate card sale. In my view, one cannot have enough of these in one's wardrobe.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

orange fury said:


> Hadn't seen anything like this before, and it was cheap enough that I figured I could find a way to work it into outfits. A BB Country Club 70/30 silk/cotton long sleeve polo sweater:
> 
> 
> smoked pearl MOP buttons:
> ...


Polo sweaters haven't come up very often here. What do you all think of them? How do you wear them? I was wearing one over a OCBD for a period of time.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

These little devils were waiting for me on the doorstep tonight. They said, "Winter is coming, Duvel!"

Details, give us details, you say. Sure. Sullivan's deer skin with contrasting piping from O'Connell's, approximately $75. Soft, supple, warm. Advice: Go up a little in the given size. I measured a large but went with an extra-large, and the fit is perfect.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

A small acquisition today: a gitman bros madras pocket square from STP. The folks at Sierra trading post were kind enough to email me a gift card for whatever reason so this pocket square didn't cost me a dime.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

My big splurge this month: I've gone audiophile. I bought a pair of Beyerdynamic headphones and a headphone amp. Bliss.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks FF and DR. It is a lighter weight, so gray wool trousers was the main thought I had.

Courtesy of Marshall's today, an RLPL polo (not every day you can find a RLPL polo for the same price as a PRL polo) and BB tie:


Ahh, Marshall's- keep doing what you do.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Just received a BEAUTIFUL Harris Tweed sport coat from Dr. D and I can't speak highly enough of both the garment and the transaction! Pics to come


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Polo sweaters haven't come up very often here. What do you all think of them? How do you wear them? I was wearing one over a OCBD for a period of time.


Doghouse,

I think that RL stuff is so varied and has been made in such quanities for so long now that it is difficult to give an accurate appraisal. For my part, I have always felt that their sweaters, like their polo shirts (at least the older ones) are very good quality for the price and will last a long time. I think that the older blue label polo by RL will range in quality anywhere from good to excellent and of course they have colors and styles across their range of labels that are hard to find anywhere else. If you can access their items from the purple label and RRL collections you can find some truly wonderful sweaters (note that these are certainly not cheap when bought new and not meant for everyday buyers of RL.) If he is available, DRL can perhaps give us a better review as he seems to have spent some time working for the company in the past.
As to how to wear them well this is the trad forum so over an OCBD is always a great option, especially with corduroys.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Okay, a little late posting, but two new pair of glasses. The prescription glasses I actually bought last month. The shades I bought over the weekend.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Woofa said:


> Doghouse,
> 
> I think that RL stuff is so varied and has been made in such quanities for so long now that it is difficult to give an accurate appraisal. For my part, I have always felt that their sweaters, like their polo shirts (at least the older ones) are very good quality for the price and will last a long time. I think that the older blue label polo by RL will range in quality anywhere from good to excellent and of course they have colors and styles across their range of labels that are hard to find anywhere else. If you can access their items from the purple label and RRL collections you can find some truly wonderful sweaters (note that these are certainly not cheap when bought new and not meant for everyday buyers of RL.) If he is available, DRL can perhaps give us a better review as he seems to have spent some time working for the company in the past.
> As to how to wear them well this is the trad forum so over an OCBD is always a great option, especially with corduroys.


A couple things. First, I think Doghouse was referring to the style of sweater, not the company (this sweater is from the Country Club line by Brooks Brothers). In any case, my experience with Ralph Lauren lines, fwiw:

PRL/Blue Label- almost all of it is produced offshore now, but Ive found that their stuff is still solidly made. The "Custom Fit" stuff actually fits me really well off the rack, but supposedly its a difficult fit to nail down for most people. My only problem with PRL is that they throw the damn pony on everything.

RLPL- Fantastic quality, top of the RL lines, and easily some of the nicest stuff I own- all MoP buttons, mostly made in Italy, and better fabrics/construction. I could never afford to buy the stuff at retail prices (which tend to be very overinflated), but it's great stuff when discounted. They do outsource most of their stuff to other companies (Lorenzini used to make the shirts, I believe Caruso made the suits at one time, etc), but they're all companies that are good at what they do. Also, no logos.

I have a big soft spot for RL because it was the first "nice" clothing I ever owned, and it carried me through college. It also served as the gateway to me dressing better overall, so there's that. If anyone is interested, I can post some pics comparing similar PRL and RLPL shirts.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Flairball said:


> Okay, a little late posting, but two new pair of glasses. The prescription glasses I actually bought last month. The shades I bought over the weekend.


How's the weather down there in the southern hemisphere?


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Alden irregulars from ShoeMart


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Alas, I violated my self imposed shopping hiatus, to purchase two BB woven cotton, D-Ring belts; one in a navy and red pattern and the second in a navy and green pattern. Originally priced at $50, I picked them up for a pittance at $9.73 apiece...and they should be suitable for a more tropical wardrobe!


Pattern? Stripes or something else?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Cooler weather is quickly approaching (it's still in the 90's here), which means tattersall season:


(Also, RLPL black knit tie)

i love the colors on this shirt though:


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

^Very nice shirt. :cool2: That'll look great with some autumnal tweed imo.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

With another winter in the hinterland ahead of us, I decided this is the winter I have to upgrade my sleepwear wardrobe, which in general saw its last best day many years ago. Therefore, after a lot of searching high and low, here and there, in brick-and-mortars and online, I ended up, once more, at none other than... O'Connell's. 

I'm adding to the closet two new sets of pajamas, one in pima and one in oxford, and an oxford robe. O'Connell's is the only place I have found to offer these basics in a generous, i.e., comfortable, fit, in good fabric, and decent prices. 

Aside from my beloved Brooks oxford shirts, I'm finding that O'Connell's is increasingly my go-to place to shop these days.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

As of 9AM on the 13th, another stent. Am told it's very stylish.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Whoa. Did you have a heart attack?!



phyrpowr said:


> As of 9AM on the 13th, another stent. Am told it's very stylish.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Duvel said:


> Whoa. Did you have a heart attack?!


 Yep, clogged circumflex artery, supposedly good to go now (within reason). Am still scared rather sh*tless, but hiding it under tweed.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

phyrpowr said:


> Yep, clogged circumflex artery, supposedly good to go now (within reason). Am still scared rather sh*tless, but hiding it under tweed.


My best wishes. I know several people who have had similar events and procedures who are still going strong decades later. Wishing you many good things and many, many years to look forward to.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

My best wishes! Please take care.



phyrpowr said:


> Yep, clogged circumflex artery, supposedly good to go now (within reason). Am still scared rather sh*tless, but hiding it under tweed.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

orange fury said:


> I have a big soft spot for RL because it was the first "nice" clothing I ever owned, and it carried me through college. It also served as the gateway to me dressing better overall, so there's that. *If anyone is interested, I can post some pics comparing similar PRL and RLPL shirts*.


Yes please, I'd be interested.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Now that I've ordered the OC sleepwear and that the evening is getting very chilly, all I can think of is getting into those nice pajamas and the new robe. Maybe I should have ordered the express shipping.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

A little Sunday outing to my local AE store.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Needing a hand truck to get your shoes to the car is officially the sign that you have a problem.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

CMDC said:


> Needing a hand truck to get your shoes to the car is officially the sign that you have a problem.


In my defense, the wife said that I could only bring home 4 boxes of shoes. Next time, she will know to specify 4 *pairs* of shoes. :rock:


----------



## wwilson (Jul 13, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> In my defense, the wife said that I could only bring home 4 boxes of shoes. Next time, she will know to specify 4 *pairs* of shoes. :rock:


Gonna miss that store, I had the trifecta with BB, RLP, and AE all in one location somewhat close to Auburn...


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> In my defense, the wife said that I could only bring home 4 boxes of shoes. Next time, she will know to specify 4 *pairs* of shoes. :rock:


Good for you if the wife lets you get by on a technicality.

Any chance we'll get to see what is in all those boxes? I know I am quite curious and I doubt I am alone.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

drlivingston said:


> A little Sunday outing to my local AE store.


Clearly member drlivingston is a religious man, dedicated to saving 'soles' on Sunday! LOL.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Picked up a pair of Loake 1880 Chester Short wings in Mahogany yesterday at a Toronto shoe store called Woolridges.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Corcovado said:


>


Add in a pair of khakis, some Chuck Taylors and you got yourself a 1950s Ivy College Campus look that still looks great today. Nice purchases.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Corcovado said:


>


Do you have the link for that Bean sweatshirt?


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Do you have the link for that Bean sweatshirt?


I think this is it:

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/227...rc:cse.google.0KC3912006,cvo_crid:57704130560


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Fading Fast said:


> Add in a pair of khakis, some Chuck Taylors and you got yourself a 1950s Ivy College Campus look that still looks great today. Nice purchases.


Thanks! I agree on the khakis and Chuck Taylors.

*orange fury,* the link provided by *Fading fast* is the correct link. And here is the shirt: https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/344...it-university-stripe&attrValue_0=Sunlit Coral Some members are not fond of wrinkle-free OCBDs in general, but I like 'em OK and it's not often that pink university stripe comes up for sale.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Today: 

1. Two pairs of jammies and one robe from O'Connell's. Nice but I would have to say slightly overpriced.
2. Wigwam socks, direct from my childhood hometown of Sheboygan, Wisc. Two pairs of white Husky wools and one ragg. Nice, priced just right. I'm going for more of the Huskys!
3. Bean ragg sweater from gamma via the exchange. Perfect. 

All of this converged for a perfect storm of acquisitions on the doorstep this afternoon.


----------



## CornoUltimo (Mar 8, 2015)

[

It seems Corcovado and I were thinking similarly. The lightings bad, but the OCBD is roughly a Kelly green, and the sweater is moss green.


----------



## DLW (Jun 4, 2013)

An eBay find, vintage BB tweed overcoat, which arrived today. Photo is from sellers listing.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

2 new goodies. First, an Italian-made, PRL, 3/2, unlined corduroy sportcoat in navy:


Also, an Italian-made Giasone 90/10 merino/cashmere sweater with saddle shoulders:


as an aside, I've never heard of Giasone and can't seem to find any info online about it, but it seemed pretty well made and certainly fit me well- anyone have any info?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

These are good. 

I must get more!

One of the great things about them is that they are not actually white, as listed, but more of a cream, or off-white.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> These are good.
> 
> I must get more!
> 
> One of the great things about them is that they are not actually white, as listed, but more of a cream, or off-white.


How is the thickness on those socks?


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Got a pair of 5th Ave in Bourbon and a pair of Strand in snuff suede.

They both really need to get here, like yesterday.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I would say thicker than the average white athletic sock but not boot sock thick. A nice substantial thickness without getting into size-changing territory.



gamma68 said:


> How is the thickness on those socks?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not very exciting, but thought I would share:









L to R- Tommy Hilfiger chinos (cheap and fit me surprisingly well- and in a very "Autumn" shade), PRL cords (for all the cords I have, I didn't have solid navy) and PRL FC shirt (can't have enough white dress shirts)

Also, not clothing, but a new Stanley flask:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Funny! I didn't know Stanley made flasks. 

I can't do it though. I need to reduce my alk intake as it is. According to my check-up today, I'm one point over my ideal BMI. Ouch.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Funny! I didn't know Stanley made flasks.
> 
> I can't do it though. I need to reduce my alk intake as it is. According to my check-up today, I'm one point over my ideal BMI. Ouch.


I decided I don't want to subject my nice Wentworth pewter to camping trips lol (or tailgates, for that matter)


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Always be prepared!



orange fury said:


> I decided I don't want to subject my nice Wentworth pewter to camping trips lol (or tailgates, for that matter)


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I decided I don't want to subject my nice Wentworth pewter to camping trips lol (or tailgates, for that matter)


I understand the thought, but would argue that the "patina -" a bump here a ding there - just becomes part of the flask's history and lived-life beauty that you can, eventually, pass down to the next generation of Furys.

I have a few things of my Dad's and the dings, marks, bruises, etc. all just emphasize to me that he used these things - they make them more personal than if I had, for example, a not banged-up leather dob kit from him. The marks on the leather, the small stain inside (from some bottle of something that must have opened on a trip some time), the zipper that requires a bit of wrestling to open and close all mean that he used it a lot - it is more of a connect with him because of those things.

Use your flask, enjoy it, let it age and develop its own character and, then, many, many, many years from now pass it on to your son or daughter and I'll bet they'll treasure each ding and nick as I do those in my Dad's things.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^Nice post, FF.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have yet to acquire one. Perhaps at 60 there are a few years left, if I got one now, to develop this patina of which you speak?



Fading Fast said:


> I understand the thought, but would argue that the "patina -" a bump here a ding there - just becomes part of the flask's history and lived-life beauty that you can, eventually, pass down to the next generation of Furys.
> 
> I have a few things of my Dad's and the dings, marks, bruises, etc. all just emphasize to me that he used these things - they make them more personal than if I had, for example, a not banged-up leather dob kit from him. The marks on the leather, the small stain inside (from some bottle of something that must have opened on a trip some time), the zipper that requires a bit of wrestling to open and close all mean that he used it a lot - it is more of a connect with him because of those things.
> 
> Use your flask, enjoy it, let it age and develop its own character and, then, many, many, many years from now pass it on to your son or daughter and I'll bet they'll treasure each ding and nick as I do those in my Dad's things.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

⬆ If you buy one now, when you are 95, it will have thirty-five years of patina (and, you, a few less liver cells) as you hand it over to your grand- or great-grandchild. You are too young to be thinking any other way.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Like those Hilfiger chinos, nice colour. I have a similar pair from Gap and they are a staple of daily wear wardrobe for work.

I've bought a few more belts (seller's pics):


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I saw a nice dark Brown Glen Plaid Waist Coat today at my fav consignment store. I also had a credit from a sale earlier. The vest was a wash. No tags, I do not think it was a suit vest. the owner came out and tried different pocket squares against my Corbin Grey Herringbone tweed jacket. I left with a nice lite blue PS.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

I received a Scotch Plaid Flannel Shirt in Grey Stewart from L.L. Bean today . I'm looking forward to wearing it this winter .

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/422...ge=scotch-plaid-flannel-shirt-traditional-fit


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Nothing too amazing, just some wool socks from The Bean


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

A few acquisitions from LL Bean:

two pair of pants
Decided I needed red pants just because. So I got a pair in red wine for $15. Not sure if I like them though

In light blue and the fabric feels great -

New slippers just in time for fall and winter - https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/35379?moe=ordhistory


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Is there such a thing as a trad handbag?

It was the other half's 30th birthday yesterday. As such, decided to buy her something a bit special: Mulberry Bayswater in Oxblood.










Suffice to say, she's very happy. :biggrin:


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

g3org3y, you chose very well, IMHO, that is a beautiful bag and very trad as it echoes one of the most trad bags ever - The Kelly Bag (name after Grace Kelly - an uber-trad looking woman):



Happy Birthday to your wife - I hope she enjoys your outstanding gift for many, many years to come.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received my Cavanaughs last night from Shoebank:


i don't know why, but the last two pairs of Cavanaughs I've ordered through SB feel much smaller than the pair I tried on in an AE store- I'll wear them around my apartment for the next week or so and see if they break in a bit.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, nice shoes, but you sure haven't been having much luck with the online ordering of late, have you.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Picked up a Goorin lambswool hat(made in uk)








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> OF, nice shoes, but you sure haven't been having much luck with the online ordering of late, have you.


Unfortunately no- honestly the only thing that's worked for me from Shoebank has been the Mora double monks, and that was after 3 tries. Live and learn I guess.

EDIT- they definitely don't fit right, I tried on some at an AE store by my office tonight- I'll start a separate thread about the outcome though, because it's a huge plus for AE customer service


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

triumph said:


> Picked up a Goorin lambswool hat(made in uk)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NICE! How do you like it? I do hope we see it in action in the WAYW threads.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

I bought a brown Beaufort on eBay a little while back. It's not musty at all, smelling only of crayons. After I paid but before shipping, the seller found a small, well-repaired rip that had escaped notice before...and refunded me $30. I like the coat quite a lot.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I had a $15.30 credit at my consignment store (flipped a $3.99 SA jacket) and found a dark brown, glen plaid waistcoat. Was hoping to wear it with jackets, but it is great with khakis and sport shirts, very warm these cool mornings.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

triumph said:


> Picked up a Goorin lambswool hat(made in uk)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That hat is fantastic. Do you mind my asking the brim measurement? I've been looking for something like this...


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

And my jacket has arrived! I'm really impressed with Southwick's turn around.


















Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Found these two ties in an out of town thrift store. Anyone know anything about the store? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

A bygone men's store perhaps. Where's Griffin?


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

L-feld said:


> And my jacket has arrived! I'm really impressed with Southwick's turn around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Orvis suede jacket


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

A few of my favorite pick ups from Dr. D's tie blowout. I have been lusting after the one on the far left for at least a year over at Ben Silver. Thanks again Doc!


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

orange fury said:


> That hat is fantastic. Do you mind my asking the brim measurement? I've been looking for something like this...


Thanks. It's 1.75 inch I think. Shall measure and give the exact on Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

sskim3 said:


> NICE! How do you like it? I do hope we see it in action in the WAYW threads.


It's great, loved the material and build is much better than the ones I saw at their store. 
I would definitely wear them when I come east early December.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

J.Crew socks. Just opened the box - they came yesterday. Haven't worn them (must wash first), but they seem incredibly thick and soft - and long (I'm an 11.5 shoe and too many socks are short for me, these seem long enough). I took the second and third shot so that you could see the nice detail in the design.


----------

